# questions regarding Hinomoto e230



## crazycowgirl (Aug 19, 2014)

hello everyone, I just joined, I searched for posts regarding my question, and didnt quite find what I need. I live in Alvarado , TX. and I am in need of some advice, please. I know nothing about tractors, but am trying to help a friend in need. She owns a Hinomoto E230. I cannot locate parts for this tractor. Does it interchange with a Massey Fergason 230? I am in need of radiator and fan. I can locate the parts under MF, and they look to be the same, but looks do not always "cut it". When I called around to local tractor repair/parts places, noone was able to help me, but did wish me luck 
I hope I have posted this correctly, and that someone can kindly enlighten me.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like they are pretty tough parts to find! Have you thought about getting the radiator rebuilt at a local shop?


----------



## crazycowgirl (Aug 19, 2014)

we have discussed , but its pretty melted. i guess we will have to pull it out and go try.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Maybe there are a couple of options. Does this look anything like your radiator

http://www.ncwtractorparts.com/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=480

There is also an outfit in Mesquite called VN Tractors Inc. that may be able to help you if you call them. 972-681 1800. Their website shows what they deal with, but also show that you may not want to be sending them money site unseen, as the English in the website isn't the best!?!
Beware and good luck. Let us know how you make out.
Cheers
Bill


----------



## crazycowgirl (Aug 19, 2014)

Bill, it looks VERY similar. THANK you for this, and I am headed out now to compare. I will keep you posted . Thanks again !!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hope it all works out for you guys!
ps. I love your handle! crazycowgirl! Dear to my heart, as I married one!!


----------

